# New Fish,Im thinking i finally got my Rhom



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

His fins are in rough shape right now cause the petstore decided to keep him with like 30 other rhoms. HE was of course the biggest baddest of the bunch but I need you guys to make the identification close to official.I got him for 50 Canadian dollars


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I believe that you got something more beautifull and rare!

IMO it is a juvenile Serrasalmus Brandtii

As Frank would have done......


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a S. compressus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish is not S. brandtii and its to young to know for certain it is S. compressus. Give it a bit more time to settle and grow out some. However, ANDONI is probably right.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The fish is not S. brandtii and its to young to know for certain it is S. compressus. Give it a bit more time to settle and grow out some. However, ANDONI is probably right.
> [snapback]917739[/snapback]​


Frank is this because the allingment is at the middle ray or because of the spots?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Both. The alignment is consistent with other species besides brandtii. Look in the pinned topics above under S. brandtii. Note where the alignment is in comparison to this photo.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

On my photo, the alignment "line" is slightly behind the front of the first anal ray (graphic error), but not overly significant. In comparing the photo you did, the line sits further back on that fishes dorsal fin.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> Looks like a S. compressus
> [snapback]917669[/snapback]​


I just cant understand how you can distinguish rhom from compressus at this age


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My advice is read OPEFE species page. Things to look for are formation of bars forming along the flank. The body shape (more compressed) and the snout much more of a point than S. rhombeus, and slightly upturned. There other things too, but the fish is still relatively young.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's your photo with the markings overlayed and a few key points. Mind you, this fish is still young and its a "best guess" at this stage.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rocco said:


> ANDONI said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a S. compressus
> ...


If you read what Frank wrote....at that age it is a educated guess. There are a lot of juvi serrasalmus that look somewhat alike. I think he looks more rhombeus...I just cant see the bars.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i agree... looks like a rhom...

but i dont know anything...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

You have to have a good eye when trying to id a piranha, like frank said the fish is to small to give a correct id im only makeing an educated guess.The problem is alot of hobbyiest and fish dealers lable these piranhas as rhombs and not just the compressus but alot of other serrasalmus species as well. The key thing to do before purchasing your piranhas is do some research and studying on all piranhas then maybe you can get a generall idea on what the species looks like and there characteristics.And even then you still will have a hard time idying the different species of piranhas but at least you will have something to go off of.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think its a Rhom i don't see the "bars". But like all the other members said give a few more months and post some more pics.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Should I have put the overlayed yellow lines next to the "bars" instead of over them as they are marked?









Give it more time to grow out. And we can revisit the ID.


----------

